#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل گنو لینوکس | genu linux operating system >  >  چند سئوال

## fkh52000

با سلام خدمت اقای نکویی عزیز
من لینوکس مینت استفاده میکنم
1-میخواستم بدونم که چگونه میتوانم فولدر ها را در صفحه
 بصورت عمودی یا افقی و غیره مرتب کنم. در کلیک راست 
چنین چیزی ندیدم.
2- پرینتری که دارم اپسون LQ300 است که در ویندوز به 
پورت LPT وصل میشود در لینوکس از کجا باید نصبش کنم؟

3- در مخزن برنامه ها برنامه  BandwidthD را نصب کردم
ولی روی دسکتاپ چیزی نیست ومن نمیتونم send و رسیو
 در اینترنت را ببینم به برنامه که رجوع میکنم نوشته instal
ولی چیزی نیست.     ممنون

----------

*شعبانيان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

